# 501 Bug: Rebooting problem



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, I'm pretty sure this is a software bug since it has happened a couple of times to me. While watching a previously recorded program, the unit will reboot when a timer will fire or end. 

It doesn't happen all the time and luckily when it does the recordings are still there at least in my case. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I haven't seen this one yet.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Nope, not yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

I have seen the same bug.

I had a live feed paused when a timer fired, the 501 rebooted.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

While watching a prerecorded show last night, I had 2 different timers fire and then stop (when they were supposed to even! ) and had no problems. I don't think I've tried pausing a prerecorded show while a timer is firing.

Chris and Matt - is the 501 rebooting in this situation every time?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

I just set it up again. Set a timer and had a live feed paused on another channel when the timer fired.

It worked like it should this time??????


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *
> Chris and Matt - is the 501 rebooting in this situation every time? *


No, it's intermittent.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I really hate problems like that...


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

I've seen this too and usually it is because I had paused the prerecorded show just before/during when a timer was about to fire.

I've never had it reboot, but usually the timer just doesn't fire.
Either way, it still sux. I've just learned to not pause close to when a timer is about to fire.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Has this happened only since P165 was downloaded or did it happen on prior versions?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

Mine was post 165


----------



## MrPete (Apr 8, 2002)

The problem I mentioned happened pre165.


----------

